# Differenzsignal



## McNugget (1 Dezember 2009)

Mal eine ganzu doofe Frage, wozu werden Differnezsignalauswertungen genutzt?

Hat da mal jemand Beispiele?

Gruss

McNugget


----------



## trinitaucher (1 Dezember 2009)

Du hast keinen Massebezug


----------



## McNugget (1 Dezember 2009)

DANKE. Das war DIE Antwort.

Dazu noch mal eine erweiterte Frage. Wenn ich in einem entfernten System eine Stromschleife mit eigener Spannungsverorgung habe und über eine Analoge Eingangsklemme mit Massebezug messen möchte:

Kann das klappen, wenn ich in beiden Anlagen die Masse von 24VDC mit der Erde verbinde, oder hole ich mir damit gemeine Effekte (ungewünschte Ladungsaugleiche etc.) rein?

Gruss

McNugget


----------



## trinitaucher (1 Dezember 2009)

McNugget schrieb:


> DANKE. Das war DIE Antwort.


War das ne Quizfrage, oder was? 



McNugget schrieb:


> Wenn ich in einem entfernten System eine Stromschleife mit eigener Spannungsverorgung habe und über eine Analoge Eingangsklemme mit Massebezug messen möchte:
> 
> Kann das klappen, wenn ich in beiden Anlagen die Masse von 24VDC mit der Erde verbinde, oder hole ich mir damit gemeine Effekte (ungewünschte Ladungsaugleiche etc.) rein?


Rein technisch dürfte das gehen. Solange die Massen beider Seiten verbunden sind (sonst kommt keine Stromschleife zustande). Hab sowas zumindest mit Spannugnssignalen schon öfters gemach.

Der Vorteil des Differenzssignals hinsichtlich Störungen ist dann natürlich weg.


----------



## McNugget (1 Dezember 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> War das ne Quizfrage, oder was?



Nein, aber die Antwort war kurz und präzise (und sogar ich habe sie auf Anhieb verstanden). ;-)

Das ist hier selten. (Wie gesagt, wenig Kritik am Sender, das liegt mehr am Empfänger..)



> Rein technisch dürfte das gehen. Solange die Massen beider Seiten verbunden sind (sonst kommt keine Stromschleife zustande). Hab sowas zumindest mit Spannugnssignalen schon öfters gemach.



Als gemeinsame Masse dürfte ja schon fast der Potentialausgleich reichen, oder??



> Der Vorteil des Differenzssignals hinsichtlich Störungen ist dann natürlich weg.


 
Welcher Art Störungen sind fallen denn da besonders in´s Gewicht? Ich war der Meinung, dass Stromschleife eh ein sehr störunanfälliges Medium ist.

(Gilt natürlich nicht für Spannungssignale.)



Gruss

McNugget


----------



## trinitaucher (1 Dezember 2009)

Stromschleifen sind ideal für lange Leitungslängen, da ohmsche Verluste kompensiert werden (solange der Treiber genug Power hat). Bei 4..20mA kann auch eine Energieversorgung realisiert werden, hab ich gelesen.

Stromschleifen sind zwar eher immun gegen Störeinflüsse (insb. Störspannungen), aber durch das Massepotenzial können trotzdem Störungen gegen Erde eingekoppelt werden, z.B. durch parallel verlaufende Energieleitungen.

Prizipiell sind Stromsignale aber weniger Störanfällig als Spannungssignale. Meistens haben sie viel weniger Rauschen. Das liegt schon an den unterschiedlichen Eingangswiderständen. Strom: klein, Spannung: hoch


----------



## McNugget (1 Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Infos. Wieder etwas dazugelernt.

Gruss

McNugget


----------

